# So what're your favorite beers?



## i is a moose (Mar 19, 2011)

Deleted. moved to existing thread.

Thanks for the heads up, Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2011)

Moose,

There are a lot of these already done.

Here's the newest one, from 2 weeks ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104083/favorite-beer

Bear


----------



## jesalba (Nov 10, 2013)

Alchemist heady topper, Firestone Walker Parabola and Bells Hopslam are my favorites these days.

Earlier I was fond of Pumpkin ales


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Moose,
> There are a lot of these already done.
> Here's the newest one, from 2 weeks ago:
> 
> ...



So... If "there are a lot of these already done" he can't start a new thread with the same question?!?!  That's a new policy. 

I guess it will clean up the forum. I imagine that rule is gonna get rid of about 99% of all posts on SMF. 

I'm shakin my head. 

BTW. My fav beer is my home brew Brown Ale. Shock Top Belgium White is another I've been enjoying lately. Shiner Bock is a staple.


----------



## paulh1982 (Nov 11, 2013)

Being from Ireland my favourite beer is..... yes you guessed it,the good old black stuff! There are some amazing craft brewers hear over the past 5 years producing some great beers.


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 28, 2014)

parade grounds coffee porter out of tin roof brewery in my home town of baton rouge


----------

